# [SOLVED] Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet



## Glynnbo (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I've just reinstalled windows 7 on a samsung NP-S3520 and now it's missing devices there is no ethernet controller, no network controller, no PCI Simple communications controller, no SM Bus Controller. I reinstalled Windows 7 from my Samsung disc that came with the computer. I'm at my wits ends as I have a dissertation to write this week and the Samsung website doesn't seem to have these devices for a reinstall, can anyone help at all? Also my game medieval total war game no longer seems to work after the reinstall. Thanks for anyone's help.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

It's missing drivers which should have been installed with Windows or should be on the disc. 

You should be able to get everything you need here:
Samsung


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

Be sure to install the Chipset driver first . . then the others in any order


----------



## Glynnbo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

Thanks JMPC but I cannot find the drivers on the samsung website, it does not appear to have my model- Samsung NP-S3520


----------



## Glynnbo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

and having tried repeatedly to reinstall with the disc this also does not seem to install them.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

Hi check this link below it is for drivers for NP-S3520-A01UK for united kingdom check underneath your laptop should be near your model no NP-3520 for the correct A no.
Simply click back on the link.

If it fails click on support go to downloads input product no NP-S3520 and it will give you a list and pick out the right A no from there.

Support for NP-S3520I SAMSUNG


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

Support for NP-S3520I SAMSUNG


----------



## Glynnbo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

Sorry to be a nuisance, but I'm a little unsure as to which ones are relevant to install.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

chipset/lan/w-lan/graphic/----then update windows


----------



## Glynnbo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

thanks for your help


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

If you look at the the silver plaque on the underneath of your laptop then there should be should something that says NP-S3520-A01UK the number underlined will be different if in different country and that number is the one you should link to for your downloads.


----------



## Glynnbo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

still missing PCI simple communications controller- have i missed something i should have installed?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

That is usually the Phone Modem


----------



## Glynnbo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

so is this not an issue? I really am not great with computers.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

If you are not using dialup shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Glynnbo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

cool man thanks, also the graphics driver is 0 bytes- and it didn't seem to install anything- it appears that the graphic card is still not working- what should i download?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

or the h/d audio,,,did you d/l your audio driver


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

If you go in device manager, click on the pci simple communications controller, go in property and then go in details. You will see a code like per example PCI/VEN_8086&DEV_27D8&SUBSYS...


Once you have the two codes, go to Sponsored Listings. Enter the two codes and you should get the name of your hardware that's missing the driver


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

sorry here is the link

PCI Vendor and Device Lists


----------



## Glynnbo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

Had already clicked on PCI and searched for update on the internet so it has already installed what i supposedly need. No device are now showing up as not working but for some reason don't think my graphics card is installed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

Do a windows update and see if it offers the video divers


----------



## Glynnbo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

cool man will do


----------



## Glynnbo (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

Hi thanks for everyones help. All working now


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

glad you got sorted,


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Reinstalled Windows 7 now no Internet*

Great . .


----------

